# Falla en tira de leds



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2013)

hola gente, alguno ha usado a diestra y siniestra tiras de leds ???? 


tengo un cliente que me dice que tiene colocadas, seran unos 5 metros  (son varias) .
el tema es que un conjunto (tira de 5 metros y fuente 12v 3 amper) al aprecer de vez en cunado falla.
la falla es que la tira de leds se pone intermitente........¿ es falla comun ??  que es ?¿?¿
algun led en corto que me tira a la fuente??
o es problema de la fuente ??

esto de los services lejos:
lo mejor es saca y pongo .
no es algo que puedo andar llevando al taller y probando .

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola gente, alguno ha usado a diestra y siniestra tiras de leds ????
> 
> 
> tengo un cliente que me dice que tiene colocadas, seran unos 5 metros  (son varias) .
> ...



Tendrías que estar allí en el momento de la falla como para verificar si es la fuente o la/las tiras.
Se me ocurre que lo mas probable es que sea la fuente, ya que las tiras son sectores y no se apagarían de forma intermitente todos los LED´s


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2013)

a menos que un grupo se recaliente y ponga en corto ...... y desponga....... y ponga.....

fui una vez y habia una tira que directamente no prendia.
le cambie fuente y anduvo.........
luego al rato aparece un propietario  dice :

" y la otra que parpadeaba veo que la arreglo !!!!! !!
 digo yo 

y el encargado me mira y me dice:
si, esta otra parpadeaba .

y por que no me dijiste?? ademas desde que llegue no parpadea, y la que no andaba es la que cambie 

bueno........pero esta parpadeaba 

la re%&%$$%& bueno, mira, ahora no parpadea, si vuelve a dar problema me avisasa ,
y bueno, eso fue el jueves .
 a veces pasa que voy y anda todo bien  , y eso que las tienen prendidas siempre .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2013)

los led truchos parpadean antes de quemarse ,te das cuenta que son truchos porque tienen adentro como una especie de capucha de metal.tipo aluminio,luego pongo una foto ,porque sino lo miran no lo van a comprender
PD:
 esos led son baratos,pero no duran nada,primero parpadean,luego o no encienden o alumbran muy poco ,se ponen en corto muy rapido


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2013)

Puede que sea la protección térmica de la fuente


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . . a veces pasa que voy y anda todo bien  , y eso que las tienen prendidas siempre .



   A veces *no*, casi siempre 


Dijo Confucio: *Las fallas electrónicas le tiene miedo el técnico y cuando este está presente NO se manifiestan* :loco: :loco:


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

de nuevo tira de leds (no caen en años y de golpe me llaman varios ) :

son para 12vcc ??? o para "amplio espectro " ??? 
(12 a 20 v  )  o que ??

que tienen  / como estan compuestas ??

alguno le presto atencion a alguna de estas tiras comerciales ?? 
son mas o menos genericas ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Seeeeeeee , son de a dos o tres en serie (dependiendo del color , blancos y azules de a dos) con su mini resistencia limitadora y eso se repite infinitamente en paralelo


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 30, 2013)

Te cuento por experiencian con estas tiras.
Las tienes de varios tipos de led, Logicamente todos SMD, y suelen usar el 5050 o el 3550(creo), es lo mismo, convendria  saber que tipo, si te fijas van en grupos de unos cuantos leds, para poder cortar a la longitud deseada, si te gusta complicarte la vida, averigua que led es (5050-3528-3550) mira el dataset,cuenta los leds por trozo que se puede cortar y mide las R que lleva. Ahy veras el fallo de estas tiras, osea, mas de lo mismo con este tema, solo llevan unas triste R que mal limitan, que se funden , se calientan los leds, tiran de Voltaje y si la fuente va justa se apagan y se encienden.(en el mejor de los casos)
Asi que mas de lo mismo , fuente limitadora de tension segun los Leds y potencia que tengan.

Me pise con dosmetros, pues eso, lo mismo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

recien me dicen que la que le cambie la fuente anda bien , pero ahora parpadea otra..........
asi que son las fuentes...........en este caso .


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 30, 2013)

¿Parpadea toda la tira o solo un grupo?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

el grupo perteneciente a ese trafo .
cada trafo maneja 2 tiras, casi ni se ven por que estan en garganta.

el trafo esta en un angulo y  maneja una tira horizontal y otra vertical.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Si parpadean las dos tiras = problema de fuente

Si parpadean sectores = problema de tira


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 30, 2013)

No será que a la fuente no le da, a pesar de ser de 3A, tal vez es media mentirosa.

¿Cuántos A consumen los 5m? ¿2A?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

el tema es que ya hay , son 3 = .
y me dicen que estan hace tiempo 

= les digo algo ?? ni loco me voy a comprar otra de esas fuentes que me costo 200 $ 
mañana trafo dicro no electronico + puente 3 A + c  y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 30, 2013)

Es que sin  no nos cuentas el consumo de la tira... 
Hay tiras de led 5050 de cinco metros que tiene 150 Leds y otras 300, al igual que si fueran 3528, las diferencias de consumo estan entre 3 y 6, asi que sin mas datos...
Las fuentes recomendadas para estas tiras son de 5 y 6 A y no suelen tener limitada la tension.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

OJO , no le pongas capacitor de filtro , sinó te vas a 17 V


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 30, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> el tema es que ya hay , son 3 = .
> y me dicen que estan hace tiempo
> 
> = les digo algo ?? ni loco me voy a comprar otra de esas fuentes que me costo 200 $
> mañana trafo dicro no electronico + puente 3 A + c  y a otra cosa mariposa.



Perdon , te pise otra vez.
Con algunas pruebas con este sistema que comentas, tuve problemas con los led de 10W, espero tu no los tengas.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> OJO , no le pongas capacitor de filtro , sinó te vas a 17 V



Exacto, con la carga de 10W del led, me bajaba a 15V con un trafo de 50W. quemaba en segundos y habia que ponerle resistencia sobredimensionada de 5W minimo de 6-8 Oh.. y todavia calentaba, asi que deseche el sistema.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

las 3 fuentes son (dicen ser) de 12v 3 amper ........y hace rato estan (si no me han mentido )  .
son unos 4 a 5 metros de leds en total .

ya me fije en pruebas que hice el trafo dicro con 2 amper de carga le cae la VCA a 10,5  v 
 - 1,5 v de el puente = 9v * 1,4  = 12,6v.....13 v  mas o menos 


no parpadean sin el C ??  nunca probe mandarles tetas seno sin filtrar......lo han probado ??

esa si me interesaria , saben como se ve con ca pulsante ?? puente de 4 diodos ??
y con solo un semiciclo ?? un solo diodo ?? parpadean ???


eso me pasa por no medir nada.............es que ..........iba como electricicista  ....no como electronico  .........


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 30, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ...ya me fije en pruebas que hice el trafo dicro con 2 amper de carga le cae la VCA a 10,5  v
> - 1,5 v de el puente = 9v * 1,4  = 12,6v.....13 v  mas o menos
> 
> 
> ...





No pasa nada, se deberían ver bien, ya que encima el parapadeo es a 100Hz, perooooooooooooooo esas tiras ya tienen la resistencia limitadoras fijas, por lo tanto pueden verse un poco apagadas si la tensión es baja, cuestión de probar.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

y un solo semiciclo ?? 
mañana pruebo .........

tira de leds, .leds solitos.....son leds ?? no ?? todos iguales...... 
no es que estos vengan con algo especial , no ??? 

si un led rojo o verde de lso clasicos 5 mm  no parpadea estas tiras blancas tampoco , no ??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 30, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> y un solo semiciclo ??
> mañana pruebo .........
> 
> tira de leds, .leds solitos.....son leds ?? no ?? todos iguales......
> ...



En realidad son dos ciclos de 50Hz o 1 de 100Hz 

Acordate que después de un puente sale así:







Y no así:






Y si, se ven bien, espera que te busco una foto para que veas.

*Editado:*

Estos leds comunes iban derecho a 220v usando un puente como el tuyo (misma forma, pero a 310Vp):



Y así se veían:



Si tenés un led rojo tirado por ahí, probá con una resistencia de 470Ohms en serie con tu trafo + puente, deberías obtener un brillo cercano a 20mA y andá subiendo esa resistencia para ver hasta que tan bajo podés llegar sin que se vea muy apagado.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2013)

jeee........pensaba que con una foto no se ve parpadeo.

pero te entiendo , gracias.

lo de las curvas lo se : 2 tetas juntas si usas el puente y una teta ...espacio otra teta si usas un solo diodo ....... tan mal no ando, es solo que no uso las tiras de leds, pero por suerte la esclerosis aun no  me ataca 

PD: por que crees que me meti en electronica , con senoidales  puras tetas me dijeron .
luego 6 años en la secundaria y ni una chica hno:


----------



## Pedro_A (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenos días, yo solucione el problema y resulta que sólo es la potencia de consumo de esas tiras de leds.   Solo cambien la fuente de poder conmutada que trae o esas que compran por ahi porque aunque digan que son de 2,3 o 5 amperes solo creo que llegan a 0.5A reales , y que incluso no pesan ni 100 gramos, y CAMBIENLO por una fuente de poder de computadora y van a ver la diferencia, pueden comprar esos economicos que cuestan como uno de esos que tienen ahi funcinando.   Incluso lo he conectado a un total de 20 metros en tiras de leds.


----------



## Crisje (Feb 20, 2021)

Buenas!! Yo tengo un problema que el led rojo de toda la tira queda siempre encendido, incluso cuando está apagado el conjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2021)

Transistor o triac que maneja el rojo en corto !


----------



## Javiese (Mar 3, 2021)

Buenas!!! tengo una tira de led de 5 m y esta se me enciende o hace una rafaga cuando hay algún golpe en el suelo o en algún cajón de la habitación donde la tengo colocada, me podría alguien decir que le puede fallar?? Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2021)

Pues parece mala conexión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2021)

Mala soldadura del cable de alimentación


----------

